# Cutting for an endomorph



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I am an endomorph that gains fat really easily, alot easier than muscle actually.... 

I am currently 5'11 @ 200lbs around 20% BF and I want to get down to 12%ish because I know it will be very hard to maintain anything lower than that. Age is 20.

Diet In The Next Post Below

and Training Regimen is here

Now everything is going nicely, I am taking a multivitamin, calcium, glutamine at around 20g per day and I'm on the Ultimate Mass Cycle including all three of the supplements involved.

My strength keeps going up, my strength is size is going up like no tomorrow.... but! I am also gaining fat

Everytime I am at a surplus, even a small one I start gaining fat. Although I was 275lbs by the age of 16, so I know I really f*cked my metabolism badly.

Also I am doing cardio at 30min / 3-4 times a week in the 150 to 160 BPM range.

So I ask you guys, what is your recommendation for an endo who gains fat really easily... to cut down without losing muscle, because I lose muscle quickly when I cut, perhaps I am doing something wrong.. Hopefully you guys can shine some light on my situation, and recommend what path to take.

THANKS!!!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 27, 2008)

Breakfast - 5am

2 protein scoops - 240 calories / 2g fat / 6g carbohydrates (active) / 48g protein
1 tbsp of peanut butter - 100 calories / 8g fat / 1g carbohydrates (active) / 5g protein / 1g fibre
2 tbsp flax seed - 90 calories / 6g fat / 2g carbohydrates (active) / 4g protein / 3g fibre
1 apple - 81 calories / 0.5g fat / 17.3g carbohydrates (active) / 0.3g protein / 3.7g fibre

Total - 511 calories / 16.5g fat / 26.3g carbohydrates (active) / 57.3g protein / 7.7g fibre



Coffee break - 8am

1 can tuna - 120 calories / 0.5g fat / 0g carbohydrates (active) / 30g protein
1 slice bread - 100 calories / 1.5g fat / 13g carbohydrates (active) / 5g protein / 5g fibre
1 tbsp olive oil - 120 calories / 14g fat / 0g carbohydrates / 0g protein

Total - 440 calories / 16g fat / 13g carohydrates / 31g protein / 5g fibre



Lunch break - 10:30am or 11am

2 chicken breasts - 200 calories / 2.0g fat / 0g carbohydrates / 48g protein
200g of bagged vegetables - 90 calories / 0g fat / 6g carbohydrates (active) / 4g protein / 6g fibre

Salad
1 cup lettuce - 8 calories / 0.2g fat / 0.4g carbohydrates (active) / 1.0g protein / 1.0g fibre
1/2 cup cucumber - 7.0 calories / 0.1g fat / 1.0g carbohydrates (active) / 0.4g protein / 0.4g fibre
1/2 green pepper - 30 calories / 0.2g fat / 6.0g carbohydrates (active) / 1.5g protein / 1.1g fibre
6 cherry tomatoes - 18.4 calories / 0.2g fat / 2.8g carbohydrates / 0.9g protein / 1.2g fibre

Salad dressing
1 tbsp olive oil - 120 calories / 14g fat / 0g carbohydrates / 0g protein 
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
Black pepper grounds

Total - 473 calories / 16.7g fat / 15.8g carbohydrates (active) / 55.8g protein / 9.7g fibre



Second Coffee break - 1pm or 1:30pm or 2pm
1/4 cup almonds - 204.5 calories / 17.5g fat / 3.4g carbohydrates (active) / 7.5g protein / 4g fibre
1 scoop protein - 120 calories / 1g fat / 3g carbohydrates / 24g protein

Total - 244 calories / 18.5g fat / 6.4g carbohydrates / 31.5g protein / 4.0g fibre



Preworkout Meal (Only if working 9 or 10 hour days, therefore OPTIONAL)
1 scoop protein - 120 calories / 1g fat / 3g carbohydrates / 24g protein

Total - 120 calories / 1g fat / 3g carbohydrates / 24g protein



Postworkout Meal 
2 protein scoops - 240 calories / 2g fat / 6g carbohydrates (active) / 48g protein
10g glutamine 
Fish oil
1 banana - 105 calories / 0.5g fat / 24.0g carbohydrates/ 1.2g protein / 2.7g fibre
1 tbsp flax seed oil - 119g calories / 14g fat

Total - 464 calories / 16.5g fat / 30g carbohydrates / 49.2g protein / 2.7g fibre



Dinner - 6 to 8pm

2 chicken breasts - 200 calories / 2.0g fat / 0g carbohydrates / 48g protein
200g of bagged vegetables - 90 calories / 0g fat / 6g carbohydrates (active) / 4g protein / 6g fibre

Salad
1 cup lettuce - 8 calories / 0.2g fat / 0.4g carbohydrates (active) / 1.0g protein / 1.0g fibre
1/2 cup cucumber - 7.0 calories / 0.1g fat / 1.0g carbohydrates (active) / 0.4g protein / 0.4g fibre
1/2 green pepper - 30 calories / 0.2g fat / 6.0g carbohydrates (active) / 1.5g protein / 1.1g fibre
6 cherry tomatoes - 18.4 calories / 0.2g fat / 2.8g carbohydrates / 0.9g protein / 1.2g fibre

Salad dressing
1 tbsp olive oil - 120 calories / 14g fat / 0g carbohydrates / 0g protein 
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
Black pepper grounds

Total - 473 calories / 16.7g fat / 15.8g carbohydrates (active) / 55.8g protein / 9.7g fibre



Bed time (Hopefully 10 to 11ish)
2 protein scoops - 240 calories / 2g fat / 6g carbohydrates (active) / 48g protein
10g glutamine 
2 tbsp flax seed - 90 calories / 6g fat / 2g carbohydrates (active) / 4g protein / 3g fibre
1/4 cup almonds - 204.5 calories / 17.5g fat / 3.4g carbohydrates (active) / 7.5g protein / 4g fibre

Total - 330 calories / 8g fat / 8.4g carbohydrates (active) / 52g protein / 3g fibre



Daily Amount Total

Calories - 3054.5 calories / 109g fat / 118.3g carbohydrates / 324.2g protein / 41.8g fibre

Diet is 19.6% Fat / 21.4% Carbohydrates / 58.6% Protein


----------

